# 7-8 May Rig Trip Video



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is the report.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/fat-jax-4-7-8-12-report-rig-trip-117363/

Here is the my video of some of the action. Didn't turn out as good as I had hoped. There is no music for the dolphins because you can hear them at certain parts.

https://vimeo.com/42053036

Here is the delicious treats my wife made when I finally got home.
View attachment 48756

View attachment 48753

View attachment 48755

View attachment 48754



Enough said. Can't wait for next time.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome vid man. One day Im going to fish the rigs. Dinner looks delicious too.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

No quesrion, you do have to fight for the right to party! Looks like you won this round. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sounding_good (Apr 18, 2012)

really cool video... thanks


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats awsome, liked the where half of the tuna was still swimming.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Noce Vid Brandon, it was a pleasure having you there! I am still working on my version of the video, I'll have it done soon..... Thanks for going!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Noce Vid Brandon, it was a pleasure having you there! I am still working on my version of the video, I'll have it done soon..... Thanks for going!


Thanks for inviting me, it was a great trip. Hopefully the sharks won't be as plentiful the next time.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man Brandon, that was a awesome video!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool viedo, luv the music, I definatly would not want either case but i think missing half the body in salt water would be worse!! LOL ( food looked great )


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

wow that was just sick!!!!! awesome video!!!!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice video Brandon. Had a wonderful time on the water with you. Lets go again.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys for the kind replies.

Mark..hopefully we can get out on the water again sometime and I can try and improve on my video shooting skills.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great looking rolls!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good video and report! I am friends with the brother's...super good people! can't say enough kind things about them...

glad ya'll could get out there and get some tuny's...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Great looking rolls!


Thanks. My wife is an amazing cook and loves when i bring home tuna. She would eat tuna everyday and make something different if she could. Before her i never would have eaten tuna like i do now.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ultralite said:


> good video and report! I am friends with the brother's...super good people! can't say enough kind things about them...
> 
> glad ya'll could get out there and get some tuny's...


You are right. They both were extremely nice and had an awesome time.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice video Brandon. I've been slacking on taking video lately. We need to get out fishing again.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Why did you not take that last Shark in , they are good eating and need thinning out ???


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

cool video, thanks for taking the time to put it together and share it! Food looks awesome as well!!

Robert


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Sweet Video!


----------

